# DVD/Blu-Ray Catalogue Software



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

What's some good software to catalogue my DVD's and Blu-Ray's? I'm looking for PC, I know of DVDPedia but that looks to be Mac only. And are there any good ones that are free or are paying software the best I can get?


----------



## rhino2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Are you just looking for just a cataloging system or a method to organize and access your media? Have you looked at XBMC? I was searching high and low for a media server and software (looked at boxee,dune,sonos,kaleidoscope, and too many others to mention) Stumbled across XBMC and was amazed at the versatility and polished look of something that functioned so well and was free at the same time. The software can organize your movies, home videos,pictures,and music. It will automatically look up the cover art and background art of each album for you....although you can tweak it if you want. I currently only have about 300 dvd's and about 100 blurays. Now I am able to look up movies by genre, year released,actor,director, etc.......

Here is a youtube video that shows someone flipping through their media on xbmc and changing their settings and formats to show possible options. 




There are about a dozen different styles you can choose from that all have the same functionality but different feels and looks. I was looking for something in the $200 to $10,000 range to put all my media on and once I saw and experimented with the User Interface on this software I was sold! And it was free to boot! Good luck with your search and I hope this helps.


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

Right now I'm looking for a cataloging system. Looks like XBMC would be great for something to use if I were to set up a media server, which I am looking to do, but not right now. 

This may be a dumb question but with the XBMC, would that involve me ripping the DVD's and Blu-Ray's into ISO's or something like that?


----------



## rhino2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Right. With xbmc you can rip them to whatever file type you prefer (iso,mkv,mp4, etc) and xbmc reads just about every file type you can imagine. Well hopefully someone will chime in with some more ideas then if this isn't quite what you are looking for.


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's another one you might want to look into,it's called yammm

http://mikinho.com/yammm/


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

You might want to check out MovieManager. A free version is available, but the Pro version ($28.95) has more features and is better supported.

http://www.moviemanager.ca/#


----------



## oposky2006 (Jan 4, 2010)

pavtube blu-ray ripper is also a good cheap one u can try.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I use My Movies. 

www.mymovies.dk/


----------



## Ultramanv (Feb 24, 2010)

I use Media Browser for cat and veiwing.. But that just afreeware program So far it done the best for me....


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

FlashJim said:


> I use My Movies.
> 
> www.mymovies.dk/


Thanks! This looks to be the one I'm looking for. I'm going to give it a try.


----------

